# Lap Counter 2000 Drivers



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, big problem:

I'm switching from my desktop to a laptop for my track, I got the LC2000 installed and everything. Went to set it up and my Acer Laptop does not have any gamepad drivers for a 2 axis 4 button. I know a little about setting up this kind of stuff, obviously not enough.... 

Anyone can help out a brotha' here, I need to find the drivers, either already on this system or off the 'net. OS is WinXP.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I assume you already went to Control Panel/Game Controlers/Add??????

My Win XP on this laptop has a setting for 2A/4B.

Its an XP thing,not an Acer thing.

Mike


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I did, and it comes back with an error messege that says "Your gameport or gameport drivers are not properly configured. Please consult the Device Manager". So, when I go to the Device Manager I look and I have audio and video drivers, but no game drivers I can recognise. When I go back and try to just redesignate a 2 axis 4 button gamepad it says the same thing. Up to recently I've only used this laptop for my HR business, so I don't know if the drivers were ever installed. Is there a place on the internet to download them?


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, disregard this string. I'm so freeking frustrated I yanked out the counter track and will have one built at a later time. Our program is made up of shorter races anyway do having the counter isn't as big a deal as a timer was. Anyway, thanks for looking those that did.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

You know what Pete,I think the drivers you need are on the XP install disc.

Might want to try that out.

I assume you are using a USB port????????

Mike


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Mike, one of the drivers is going to make a lap counter and timer gantry and we're going to use his 1:32 scale computer program. The gantry can be taken from track to track a lot easier and will suit our needs perfectly. Thanks for the help as always.


----------

